# Sharjah airport/Duty Free...



## DesertStranded

I hate to start a thread just to ask about Duty Free goods. But is there a Duty Free store at the Sharjah airport where you can buy alcohol?


----------



## sgilli3

Yes, Im sure I saw alcohol there, at the airport the other week.


----------



## macca_24

Isn't Sharjah alcohol free that would e weid if they sold alcohol


----------



## sgilli3

Yes, Sharjah is a dry state, but it is an International airport.

Im sure it was in one the last stores, before you exit the airport.


----------



## Ogri750

They'll probably sell it to you, then arrest you after you leave the airport


----------



## DesertStranded

I've only used the sharjah airport once before a while back to make a visa run to Oman. I saw a duty free store when I was going through the gate to wait for the plane to Oman but thought I'd buy the alcohol when I returned from Oman. Once I returned the gate I arrived at didn't have access to the duty free store. I'm wondering if I could just buy a bottle and take it on the plane to Oman or if I could buy it at the Oman airport and bring it back into Sharjah.

I'm worried that if I bother to buy some alcohol at the duty free store that they'll confiscate it when I go through security in Sharjah. Don't want to waste my money.


----------



## macca_24

I left 2 bottles of duty free booze on the plane once in the overhead locker I'll never make that mistake again I hope, I did leave my pillow at dubai airport on my way out the other day didn't even make it to the plane.


----------



## Andrelle011608

*Alcoholic Beverages at Sharjah Duty Free*



DesertStranded said:


> I hate to start a thread just to ask about Duty Free goods. But is there a Duty Free store at the Sharjah airport where you can buy alcohol?


Yes, you can buy alcohol upon arrival at sharjah Duty Free Shop (pls ask the information where is Main Duty Free shop).
There is not problem travelling from Sharjah to Dubai with Alcohol, just keep your OR with you.
Thanks.


----------



## Andrelle011608

*Alcohol at Sharjah Duty Free*



Ogri750 said:


> They'll probably sell it to you, then arrest you after you leave the airport


- I am certain, Duty Free is selling Alcohol and as long as you have the receipt to prove that you bought the alcohol at the Airport Duty free, you are fine. FYI the receipt is your permit to carry alcohol.
Best regards,
M


----------

